# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  फोरम के सूत्रो मैं अधिक रिप्लाई केसे लायी जाय ।

## Chandrshekhar

आज हमारे मंच की सबसे बड़ी समस्या ये है की सदस्य सूत्रो मैं रिप्लाई ही नहीं कर रहे, भारी तादाद मैं एक साथ 35-40 सदस्य सूत्र को देखते है, पर रेपलाई जीरो । 
फिर पोस्ट करो तो वे सदस्य जो पहले सूत्र मैं थे,सूत्र देखने फिर से आते है, मजे करते है ,बिना रेपलाई दिये निकल जाते है। 
सूत्रो मैं रिप्लाई नहीं आने से सूत्रधार निराश हो जाता है ---आखिर ये समस्या केसे ठीक हो ??

----------


## BANAJAARA

*अगर तुम ऐसे सदस्यों को बेन करके अपने आप का प्रशासकपना दिखाओगे तो एक दिन अकेला प्रबंधन ही रहेगा सूत्र भी बनाएगा शायरी पे ,और खुद ही वाह वाह करेगा ,फिर खुद ही बेन होगा ,आमीन*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

यहाँ पे मैं सदस्यो ओर नियामको की राय जानना चाहता हूँ की केसे सूत्रो मैं चर्चा हो ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मुझे कभी कभी लगा की शायद मेरे सूत्र बकवास है तभी सदस्य रेपलाई नहीं करते ---पर,पर --साल भर के बाद भी जब मैंने अपने सूत्रो को अनय बड़े अँग्रेजी फोरम पे कॉपी पेस्ट मारा तो देखने वालो की लाईन लग गयी---कमेंट्स भी काफी थे---क्या कारण है की यहा के सदस्य सूत्रो मैं रिप्लाई नहीं करते ??

----------


## ashwanimale

रिप्लाई करने वालों का सम्मान शेष सभी सदस्यों से अधिक किया जाना उन्हें प्रेरणा देगा? ताकि वे आगे रिप्लाई करतें रहें -

----------


## BANAJAARA

*सही कहा माले,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> रिप्लाई करने वालों का सम्मान शेष सभी सदस्यों से अधिक किया जाना उन्हें प्रेरणा देगा? ताकि वे आगे रिप्लाई करतें रहें -


मित्र जी आप बोल तो सही रहे है आप, पर हुआ उल्टा है, सूत्रो मैं रेपलाई कर उत्साहवर्ध्न करने वालो को ,पोस्ट संख्या के आधार पे पद का लालची मान के सार्वजनिक रूप से उनकी आलोचना की गयी है ।

----------


## ashwanimale

भौंकने वालों के डर से हाथी चलना छोड़ एक जगह बैठ गया तो मर तो जायेगा ही,

----------


## ashwanimale

रही बात निरर्थक विरोधी टिप्पणियों की उनसे मूड खराब होना स्वाभाविक है, परंतु तब जब हम यह भूल जाते हैं, कि मूड हमारा है जब तक हम न चाहंे उसे कोई कैसे खराब कर सकता है?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कई सदस्य ऐसे थे जो सिर्फ सूत्रो मैं आके कमेंट्स करते थे, सूत्रधार का उत्साहवर्ध्न करते थे, उन्हे साजिश के तहत ऐसे सार्वजनिक रूप से बदनाम किया गया की वे फोरम को टाटा बाय-बाय कर अन्य दुकानों पे चले गये ।

----------


## ashwanimale

घर स्वर्ग तब बनता है जब सभी सदस्य साथ दें, उसी प्रकार यहां भी, कुछ ऐसे तो कुछ वैसे सदस्यों का होना स्वाभाविक है, क्या कर सकतें हैं, सोचनीय है न, हर शिकायतजनक पोस्ट की शिकायत की जानी चाहिये, बिना यह सोचे कि क्या होगा क्या नहीं, गलती वहां होती है जब हम डाॅक्टर, इंजीनियर, टैक्सी ड्राईवर, रसोईयां सब बनने का प्रयास करते हैं, एक काम किया जाये तो पारंगत होना स्वाभाविक है पर नहीं जी, हम मानवों को आदत है न दूसरों के फट्टे में टांग अड़ाने की। फोरम न हो गया करोड़ों-अरबों की प्रापर्टी हो गई, लगे ईगो टकराने और टकराने, तो गड़बड़ तो होगी ही।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

फोरम पे जब नये सदस्यो के रेपो ओर पद बड्ने लगे तो कुछ सदस्य जो की अभी भी कुछ नहीं करते सिर्फ प्रबंधन के सूत्रो मैं आके बानगी छाँटते है ,,उन्होने सार्वजनिक तोर पे अधिक रेपो धारक ओर पोस्ट संख्या के आधार पे पद पाने वालो का अपमान करना चालू कर दिया ---उच्च प्रबंधन भी खामोश रहा --नतीजा सबके सामने है ।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> मुझे कभी कभी लगा की शायद मेरे सूत्र बकवास है तभी सदस्य रेपलाई नहीं करते ---पर,पर --साल भर के बाद भी जब मैंने अपने सूत्रो को अनय बड़े अँग्रेजी फोरम पे कॉपी पेस्ट मारा तो देखने वालो की लाईन लग गयी---कमेंट्स भी काफी थे---क्या कारण है की यहा के सदस्य सूत्रो मैं रिप्लाई नहीं करते ??


उस बड़े  का नाम मुझे भी बताना !

----------


## Shree Ji

फ़ोरम पर प्रतिदिन थोक मे सूत्र बन रहे हैं 
अब होता क्या है सदस्य  एक सुत्र खोले पढ़्ने के लिए इतने मे ईमेल से दुसरे सूत्र  निर्माण का संदेश आ जाता है ऐसे मे सदस्य जल्दबाजी मे सूत्र  को बिना ठीक  से पढ़े निकल जाते है तो रिप्लाय कहाँ  से देंगे मै फ़िर कहता हूँ सूत्र  निर्माण पर गाईड लाईन जारी हो

----------


## ashwanimale

प्रत्येक दूसरे सूत्र निर्माण में एक 10 दिन का गैप जैसी शर्त जोड़ी जा सकती है - माले

----------


## Shree Ji

> प्रत्येक दूसरे सूत्र निर्माण में एक 10 दिन का गैप जैसी शर्त जोड़ी जा सकती है - माले


यह शर्त संभव  नहीं कयोंकि कुछ सामग्री सामयिक होती  है अगर समय बीत गया तो विषय का अर्थ हि खत्म हो जायेगा

----------


## ashwanimale

> यह शर्त संभव  नहीं कयोंकि कुछ सामग्री सामयिक होती  है अगर समय बीत गया तो विषय का अर्थ हि खत्म हो जायेगा


ऐसी बात है तो थोड़ी-बहुत तब्दीली कर शर्त बनाई जा सकती है। - माले

----------


## Shree Ji

> ऐसी बात है तो थोड़ी-बहुत तब्दीली कर शर्त बनाई जा सकती है। - माले


मेरा कहना भी यहीं  है कि कुछ तो करे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> उस बड़े  का नाम मुझे भी बताना !


जी आपको पी यम कर रहा हूँ --देखे अधिकतर मेरे यहा बनाये सूत्र साल भर बाद भी वहाँ के सदस्यो ने 5 स्टार रेटिंग दी है---ओर अवरेज पोस्ट व्यू भी बहुत हाइ है ,धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> लिंक काम नही कर रहा !


सोर्री पुनः देखे ----

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> जी आपको पी यम कर रहा हूँ --देखे अधिकतर मेरे यहा बनाये सूत्र साल भर बाद भी वहाँ के सदस्यो ने 5 स्टार रेटिंग दी है---ओर अवरेज पोस्ट व्यू भी बहुत हाइ है ,धन्यवाद ।


लिंक काम नही कर रहा !

----------


## Shree Ji

38808 पोस्ट वाला अभी तक सिर्फ़ सदस्य  कैसे?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> 38808 पोस्ट वाला अभी तक सिर्फ़ सदस्य  कैसे?


इन सब चीजों पे चर्चा के  लिये यहाँ के सदस्यो के पास काफी समय है, पर अच्छे सूत्रो मैं चर्चा नहीं कर सकते ,काफी आश्चर्य है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> लिंक काम नही कर रहा !


पुनः पी यम देखे भाई लिंक काम कर रहा है।

----------


## Shree Ji

> इन सब चीजों पे चर्चा के  लिये यहाँ के सदस्यो के पास काफी समय है, पर अच्छे सूत्रो मैं चर्चा नहीं कर सकते ,काफी आश्चर्य है।


आपके कटाक्ष से प्रतीत होता है आप वाकई काफ़ी व्यथित है अपने अच्छे  सूत्रो  को रिप्लाय नहीं  मिलने से पर दर्शको का क्या मजा आये तो आये नहीं आये तो नहीं आये

----------


## gulabo

> पुनः पी यम देखे भाई लिंक काम कर रहा है।


*ये बड़ा फोरम वो ही तो नही है जिसके लिए मेने आपसे पूछा था पर आपने कोई जवाब नही दिया ?
*

----------


## ramsingh111

> मुझे कभी कभी लगा की शायद मेरे सूत्र बकवास है तभी सदस्य रेपलाई नहीं करते ---पर,पर --साल भर के बाद भी जब मैंने अपने सूत्रो को अनय बड़े अँग्रेजी फोरम पे कॉपी पेस्ट मारा तो देखने वालो की लाईन लग गयी---कमेंट्स भी काफी थे---क्या कारण है की यहा के सदस्य सूत्रो मैं रिप्लाई नहीं करते ??


जी मुझे  भी बड़े का नाम पम केर दो

----------


## Chandrshekhar

हा हा हा ----यही की एक लिंक नियामक उमा जी सदस्यो को बाँट रही थी ,मुझे भी पी यम की, उन्होने बताया की मैं इस सूत्र से अपने शुहागरात वाले सूत्र को कॉपी पेस्ट कर रहा हूँ,,,जवाब मैं मैंने अपने avf के सूत्र को यहाँ कोपी पेस्ट किया तो कमाल हो गया---लोग लाईन लगा के सूत्र को देखते है।

----------


## Shree Ji

मुझे तो लग रहा है कि ये दुसरे फ़ोरम का प्रचार अभियान है

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

आईला इ जगह  तो हम देखा ही नही था,पर चंदू जी लिंक वितरित  मत कीजिये !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आईला इ जगह  तो हम देखा ही नही था,पर चंदू जी लिंक वितरित  मत कीजिये !


भाई जी मैंने फोरम के नियमो  के उलट  आज तक कभी भी लिंक नहीं दी है --धन्यवाद

----------


## ‎DIWANA DOG

> *ये बड़ा फोरम वो ही तो नही है जिसके लिए मेने आपसे पूछा था पर आपने कोई जवाब नही दिया ?
> *


हा हा हा चार लाख +  के बाद भी यहँ पर हो आप

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मुझे तो लग रहा है कि ये दुसरे फ़ोरम का प्रचार अभियान है


नहीं मित्र मैं तो चाहता हूँ जल्द-से जल्द यहा के सदस्य उस फोरम को पीछे छोड़ दे---उस फोरम को प्रचार की जरूरत नहीं है,,,हमे ऊपर उठने की जरूरत है--धन्यवाद ।

----------


## jeet6162

> मैं तो यही मनाता हूँ की सदस्य रिप्लाय या कमेन्ट बहुत ही कम करते है.
> जिससे सूत्र की गति रुक जाती है...


आपकी बात से तो मे भी सहमत हु

----------


## draculla

मैं तो यही मनाता हूँ की सदस्य रिप्लाय या कमेन्ट बहुत ही कम करते है.
जिससे सूत्र की गति रुक जाती है...

----------


## jeet6162

> हा हा हा हा हा हा ये एक जोक्स हो गया...
> आपने मेरे पोस्ट को कोट किया है और आपने मुझसे पहले पोस्ट किया है.
> लगता है आप समय यात्रा कर रहे है.
> जिसके कारण आप मेरी पोस्ट पहले पढ़ पा रहे है और उसे मुझसे पहले कोट करके पोस्ट भी कर रहे है.


सही है 
देख लो

----------


## draculla

> आपकी बात से तो मे भी सहमत हु


हा हा हा हा हा हा ये एक जोक्स हो गया...
आपने मेरे पोस्ट को कोट किया है और आपने मुझसे पहले पोस्ट किया है.
लगता है आप समय यात्रा कर रहे है.
जिसके कारण आप मेरी पोस्ट पहले पढ़ पा रहे है और उसे मुझसे पहले कोट करके पोस्ट भी कर रहे है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इस फोरम पे तकनीकी बीमारी एड्स की तरह लाइलाज है।

----------


## jeet6162

> एड्स  जिसे लग  जाता है उसकी मंद मंद म्रत्यु भी होती है 
> लगता है इसी डर से सूत्रो मैं  रिप्लाई  नहीं करते है


अहा हा हा हा
कही इन्फ़ेकसन ना लग जाए

----------


## ravi chacha

> इस फोरम पे तकनीकी बीमारी एड्स की तरह लाइलाज है।


एड्स  जिसे लग  जाता है उसकी मंद मंद म्रत्यु भी होती है 
लगता है इसी डर से सूत्रो मैं  रिप्लाई  नहीं करते है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

यहाँ के सदस्य सूत्रो मैं रिप्लाई से ज्यादा सूत्रो की शिकायत करते है, जो की चिंता की बात है।

----------


## Shree Ji

> इस फोरम पे तकनीकी बीमारी एड्स की तरह लाइलाज है।





> इन सब चीजों पे चर्चा के  लिये यहाँ के सदस्यो के पास काफी समय है, पर अच्छे सूत्रो मैं चर्चा नहीं कर सकते ,काफी आश्चर्य है।


सूत्र  सही  दिशा मे बढ़ रहा हैं बधाई हो

----------


## ravi chacha

> मैं तो यही मनाता हूँ की सदस्य रिप्लाय या कमेन्ट बहुत ही कम करते है.
> जिससे सूत्र की गति रुक जाती है...


जब में नवागत  था तो सभी के सूत्र में कमेन्ट  किया करता था   तो कुछ सदस्यों  ने आरोप लगाया और बिबाद किया 
रिपीट पोस्ट   कर , पोस्ट संख्या बढ़ाने का आरोप लगा ........इसलिए में आज भी किसी के सूत्र में नहीं जाता और कमेन्ट  नहीं करता पता नहीं किसे किस बात की मिर्च लग जाये

----------


## jeet6162

> जब में नवागत  था तो सभी के सूत्र में कमेन्ट  किया करता था   तो कुछ सदस्यों  ने आरोप लगाया और बिबाद किया 
> रिपीट पोस्ट   कर , पोस्ट संख्या बढ़ाने का आरोप लगा ........इसलिए में आज भी किसी के सूत्र में नहीं जाता और कमेन्ट  नहीं करता पता नहीं किसे किस बात की मिर्च लग जाये


अगर सभी इसी तरह सोचने लगे तो फ़िर तो कोई पोस्ट ही नही करेगा ओर ना ही किसी के सुत्र मे कोई कोमेन्ट आएगी

----------


## ravi chacha

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4716
सूत्र धार तो लापता है   हमे लगता है 
इनका सूत्र देख कर नवागत  रिप्लाई करना ही भूल गए

----------


## Chandrshekhar

प्रबंधन से निवेदन है की सभी विभाग मैं एक exclusive विभाग चालू करे --उसमे उस विभाग के अच्छे सूत्रो को जगह दे । इस exclusive विभाग मैं जाने का अनुरोध करने वाले सदस्यो के लिये इन सूत्रो मैं रिप्लाई अनिवार्य की जाय ।

----------


## jeet6162

> प्रबंधन से निवेदन है की सभी विभाग मैं एक exclusive विभाग चालू करे --उसमे उस विभाग के अच्छे सूत्रो को जगह दे । इस exclusive विभाग मैं जाने का अनुरोध करने वाले सदस्यो के लिये इन सूत्रो मैं रिप्लाई अनिवार्य की जाय ।


आपके सुझाव मे दम है भाई
दो अलग विभाग Regular and Exclusive

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आपके सुझाव मे दम है भाई
> दो अलग विभाग Regular and Exclusive


 Exclusive मैं वही सूत्र शामिल किये जाय जिनकी पोस्ट 100 से ऊपर है । 
सूत्र की अवरेज व्यू संबन्धित विभाग की अवरेज व्यू से ज्यादा होनी चाहिये । 
जेसे की माना किसी विभाग मैं 100 सूत्र है ,उनमे कुल मिला के 200 रेपलाई है ओर टोटल सूत्रो की कुल views 1000 है ,तो उस विभाग की अवरेज पोस्ट व्यू 5 दर्शक प्रति पोस्ट हो गयी ।

----------


## Shree Ji

> प्रबंधन से निवेदन है की सभी विभाग मैं एक exclusive विभाग चालू करे --उसमे उस विभाग के अच्छे सूत्रो को जगह दे । इस exclusive विभाग मैं जाने का अनुरोध करने वाले सदस्यो के लिये इन सूत्रो मैं रिप्लाई अनिवार्य की जाय ।


पहले आप सामान्य विभाग मे रहने वाले सूत्रहिन सदस्यो का आकंडा एकत्र करे और देखे कि कितने सदस्यो कि उपस्थिति प्रतिदिन रहती है मेरे ख्याल से 15-20 सदस्य से ज्यादा नहीं होते जिनमे से आधे चौपाल पर मस्त रहते है बचे आधे अब वो 5-7 बेचारे कहाँ कहाँ रिप्लाय करे  आपके सुझावो पर अमल हो तो कैसे हो

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> पहले आप सामान्य विभाग मे रहने वाले सूत्रहिन सदस्यो का आकंडा एकत्र करे और देखे कि कितने सदस्यो कि उपस्थिति प्रतिदिन रहती है मेरे ख्याल से 15-20 सदस्य से ज्यादा नहीं होते जिनमे से आधे चौपाल पर मस्त रहते है बचे आधे अब वो 5-7 बेचारे कहाँ कहाँ रिप्लाय करे  आपके सुझावो पर अमल हो तो कैसे हो


मित्र ख्यालो से नियम ओर सुधार नहीं बनते ,ख्याल ही सच होते तो सच का क्या होता । 
समान्य विभाग मैं भी काफी दर्शक है अभी समान्य विभाग को 41 दर्शक देख रहे है जिनमे सिर्फ 5 ही चोपाल पे है । 
मेरे आंकड़े खयाली नहीं है हकीकत के है। 
धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Shree Ji

> मित्र ख्यालो से नियम ओर सुधार नहीं बनते ,ख्याल ही सच होते तो सच का क्या होता । 
> समान्य विभाग मैं भी काफी दर्शक है अभी समान्य विभाग को 41 दर्शक देख रहे है जिनमे सिर्फ 5 ही चोपाल पे है । 
> मेरे आंकड़े खयाली नहीं है हकीकत के है। 
> धन्यवाद ।


आपने मेरी पोस्ट ठीक  से पढ़ी नहीं  मैने सुत्रहिनो कि बात कि है सुत्रधारक तो अपने सुत्रो को सवारने मे लगे रहते है उन्हे कहाँ फ़ुर्सत होती है दुसरो केसुत्र को सराहने कि

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आपने मेरी पोस्ट ठीक  से पढ़ी नहीं  मैने सुत्रहिनो कि बात कि है सुत्रधारक तो अपने सुत्रो को सवारने मे लगे रहते है उन्हे कहाँ फ़ुर्सत होती है दुसरो केसुत्र को सराहने कि


ये भी सही नहीं है,मैंने कितने सूत्र बनाये है याद नहीं, पर काफी  सूत्रो मैं सहराने जाता हूँ भाई जी । 
अन्य सूत्रधार भी दूसरों के सूत्रो मैं जाते है । 
सदस्यो की ही रिपलाई की कमी है । 
ओर रही समान्य विभाग की बात --तो आपको बता दूँ इस फोरम पे अगर आज की तारीख मैं भी गरम मसाला बंद कर दिया जाय, तो भी सामान्य विभाग के बल पे ओर सामान्य विभाग के सदस्यो की संख्या के आधार पे ये फोरम अनय हिन्दी फोरम से काफी आगे दिख रहा है।

----------


## Shree Ji

> ये भी सही नहीं है,मैंने कितने सूत्र बनाये है याद नहीं, पर काफी  सूत्रो मैं सहराने जाता हूँ भाई जी । 
> अन्य सूत्रधार भी दूसरों के सूत्रो मैं जाते है । 
> सदस्यो की ही रिपलाई की कमी है । 
> ओर रही समान्य विभाग की बात --तो आपको बता दूँ इस फोरम पे अगर आज की तारीख मैं भी गरम मसाला बंद कर दिया जाय, तो भी सामान्य विभाग के बल पे ओर सामान्य विभाग के सदस्यो की संख्या के आधार पे ये फोरम अनय हिन्दी फोरम से काफी आगे दिख रहा है।


आपकी बात बड़ी 
पर ये सदस्य जिनकी रिप्लाय नहीं मिल रही वो है कितने

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आपकी बात बड़ी 
> पर ये सदस्य जिनकी रिप्लाय नहीं मिल रही वो है कितने


फोरम के सारे आंकड़े कम्पुटर या सॉफ्टवेयर भी तुरंत देने की क्षमता नहीं रखता । 
जीतने भी सदस्य लोग इन होते है  उनमे 1% भी रिप्लाई नहीं करते ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अभी सबसे अधिक रिप्लाई वाला सूत्र चोपाल ही है ---नंबर -1 
फोरम की नीव है चोपाल ।

----------


## Shree Ji

> अभी सबसे अधिक रिप्लाई वाला सूत्र चोपाल ही है ---नंबर -1 
> फोरम की नीव है चोपाल ।


आप चौपाल कि रिप्लाय को रिप्लाय मानते है 
आश्चर्य है मुझे
(13000 reply)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आप चौपाल कि रिप्लाय को रिप्लाय मानते है 
> आश्चर्य है मुझे
> (13000 reply)


इस चोपाल की रिप्लाई ने मुझे निजी जीवन मैं---जलवा भाई, अक्ष भाई, शुशील भाई,मनोज भाई, विककी भाई, अभय भाई ,सरोज जी से वेक्तिग्त तोर पे मिलाया है,,इनमे अक्ष भाई को छोड़ के बाकी सबके साथ रात भी गुजारी है,इसी फोरम सदस्य के फ्लेट मैं। 
वर्तमान नियामक ,ग्रुप भाई, कृष भाई से इसी चोपाल पे रिप्लाई के कारण ही हमेशा टेलेफोन पे बात होती है। 
ओर इसी चोपाल की रिप्लाई ने मुझे मुन्ने राजा जी तक पहुंचा दिया,जो की निजी जीवन मैं एक बेहद सुलझे हुये इंसान है। 
इसी चोपाल की रिप्लाई ने वर्तमान नियामक noctis भाई से भी फोन पे बात करवा दी। 
सचमुच चोपाल चमत्कार है,चोपाल को प्रणाम है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अरे भाई अमोल जी ,संतोष जी ओर गुललु भाई ,ओर ड्रेकुला भाई का नाम भूल ही गया । 
चोपाल के चमत्कार इतने है की --बस मत पूछो। 
मेरी नजरों मैं पूरे विश्व के अंतर्जाल मैं ऐसा सूत्र नहीं है--जो की निजी जीवन मैं इतनी दोस्ती करा दे।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आप चौपाल कि रिप्लाय को रिप्लाय मानते है 
> आश्चर्य है मुझे
> (13000 reply)


कूल भाई ,साजिद भाई के कार्य काल मैं चोपाल पे जितनी सार्थक चर्चा हुई है,उसका वर्णन असंभव है, पोस्ट देख के ही अनुभव किया जा सकता है।

----------


## Shree Ji

बुरा जो देखन मै चला बुरा हि बुरा मिलया मोय
जो दिल खोजा आपना मुझ से अच्छा  ना कोय

----------


## Jayeshh

हा हा हा ...  शेखर जी।  इतनी माथा पछि करने  का कोई अर्थ नहीं है। देखता  हूँ। कितने सदस्य है बड़े बड़े।।। जो सामान्य विभाग में  हा हा हा।।। या  नमस्कार करने के लिये ही 50 से  पोस्ट कर देंगे।।। लेकिन सूत्र में क्या  अच्छा है क्या बुरा है वो लिखने में उंगली उनकी दर्द करने लगती है।।।।। या  फिर जलन होती होगी शायद।।।।। काश ऐसी पोस्ट मैं कर सकता था और कर नहीं  पाया।।।।।।।
इसलिए कमेन्ट नहीं देते।।।।।।।।। 
आपके ही सूत्र में एक  पदवी धारक सदस्य ने कैसी टिपण्णी की थी ये आपको पता होगा।।।।। मैंने उस  वक्त बहस ना करते हुए बात को मजाक में ले लिया था।।।।  देख लेना पाकिस्तान  वाले सूत्र में।।।।।।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

लिखने मैं पेसे थोड़े ही लगते है ,कुछ भी लिख देते है,मैं तो परवाह नहीं करता --बाकी सूत्रो मैं रिप्लाई नहीं होगी तो फोरम पे ही संकट छा जायेगा ,अब जयेश भाई आप अपने ही सूत्रो को देखे ,काफी दर्शक आपकी पोस्टो को देखते है,पर रेपलाई ???

----------


## nishanath

आप सभी लोग मेरे से वरिस्ट है सभी पोस्ट पढ़ी मेरे सूत्र में भी यही समस्या महसूस की है एक समय तो निराश हो कर वापस जाने का दिल हो गया था लेकिन फिर जयेस भाई , डॉन साहेब उमा जी पाठक जी ने मेरा उत्साह बढाया और मै मुसलसल पोस्ट करता रहा मेरा सुझाव तो ये है की '' बिना 5 या 10 प्रतिक्रया ''के किसी भी सदस्य को अपने सूत्र में पोस्टिंग ही न करने दी जाए क्योकि बहुत से वरिस्ट सदस्य जो की सूत्रधारी है आते है और अपने सूत्र में पोस्टिंग कर चले जाते है हम सदस्यों की ही तो जिम्मेदारी है की सुत्रधारियो का उत्साह बढाए , फिर जैसा आप लोगो का विचार हो लेकिन इस पर कार्यवाही जल्द और जरुरी है

----------


## loolugupta

yah to is forum ki purani bimari hai koi nayi nahi

----------


## pkj21

_मेरी तरफ से रपो_

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *अगर तुम ऐसे सदस्यों को बेन करके अपने आप का प्रशासकपना दिखाओगे तो एक दिन अकेला प्रबंधन ही रहेगा सूत्र भी बनाएगा शायरी पे ,और खुद ही वाह वाह करेगा ,फिर खुद ही बेन होगा ,आमीन*


Doordarshita ka example...

----------


## Rational

इसमें कोई आश्चर्य की बात नहीं है इस फोरम के शीर्ष प्रबंधन का रवैया शुरू से ही अत्यंत निराशाजनक रहा है और परंपरा अभी तक जस की तस बनी हुई है और नाही आगे चलके इसमें कोई बदलाव ही दिख रहा है कल आपने एक बात पूछी थी यहाँ पर    उसके बाद वेबमास्टर , प्रशासक एवं सुपर मॉड फोरम पर आकर गए पर किसी ने भी आप को हां या ना तक में भी जवाब देना जरुरी नहीं समझा सूत्र शुरू हुआ था वर्तमान को लेकर उस समय किया गया अनुमानित भविष्य सत्य होने के बाद भी किसी ने भी कोई बोध नहीं लिया

----------


## anita

> इसमें कोई आश्चर्य की बात नहीं है इस फोरम के शीर्ष प्रबंधन का रवैया शुरू से ही अत्यंत निराशाजनक रहा है और परंपरा अभी तक जस की तस बनी हुई है और नाही आगे चलके इसमें कोई बदलाव ही दिख रहा है कल आपने एक बात पूछी थी यहाँ पर    उसके बाद वेबमास्टर , प्रशासक एवं सुपर मॉड फोरम पर आकर गए पर किसी ने भी आप को हां या ना तक में भी जवाब देना जरुरी नहीं समझा सूत्र शुरू हुआ था वर्तमान को लेकर उस समय किया गया अनुमानित भविष्य सत्य होने के बाद भी किसी ने भी कोई बोध नहीं लिया



सत्य का बोध कराने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद 

इस प्रश्न का उत्तर शीघ्र ही लोका जी दे देंगे

----------


## narendraK

मेरा एक सुझाव है, इस फ़ोरम का लुक पुराना है, हमे फ़ोरुम को अच्छी तरह से design / UI design करना चहिये।

----------


## narendraK

एक और बत, ये फ़ोरम mobile responsive nahi hai.

----------

